# Mothers Day is coming!



## topcat (Apr 26, 2009)

Here are some of my Sweetpea Delight soaps which I have made, among others, for Mothers Day this year.  I am planning on teaming a soap with a matching scented body butter and packaging them nicely for my next market.

The photo says "Mother'' to me - I have used some special items as props:

My Nanna's photo, taken when she was 17,
A lovely plate my aunt (mother's sister) was in the process of painting when she passed away,
My Nanna's pearls,
My DH's Grandma's bracelet,
And a glass trinket box my DD gave me for Mothers Day last year.

Thanks for looking!

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Apr 26, 2009)

Tanya - that pics makes me cry!!!  It is so beautiful, so meaningful and just so real with a poignancy that simply touches the soul.  That you for that and bringing the true appreciation back into Mother's Day.  Wow!

By the way - did I mention I love it????


----------



## Chay (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with Lindy, timeless and eloquent!


----------



## Deda (Apr 26, 2009)

OMG!  I love that color!  Beautiful Soap!
I just got some Sweet Pea FO, I cannot wait to play!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 26, 2009)

Perfect!


----------



## Sibi (Apr 26, 2009)

Tanya,

That soap is beautiful and the color is divine!  And I LOVE your presentation, absolutely perfect, no doubt about it!  Soap porn at it's very best!

Sibi


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

That scene is just spectacular and the soap is totally gorgeous . You nailed that all the way ..Beautiful!!

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (Apr 26, 2009)

That should be in the soap magazine!


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 26, 2009)

So feminine and elegant!  Lovely...


----------



## bombus (Apr 26, 2009)

Your soaps are gorgeous! How do you get such an ash-free top surface? Is it the oils you use, or is there a special process when you insulate? Ash has been a big bug-a-boo for me. I usually end up trimming the edges, which means that I can't do a pretty top!

I LOVE your display! Very classy!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 26, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> That should be in the soap magazine!



I so totally agree!  Tanya - you should send a copy of that to Saponifier....


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!!

I agree with everyone else - your Nana was absolutely beautiful, and your set up looks awesome!


----------



## Hippydippymom (Apr 26, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## rubato456 (Apr 26, 2009)

lovely....simply lovely!!


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 26, 2009)

Gorgeous soap and gorgeous photography!  Wow!


----------



## surf girl (Apr 27, 2009)

I love the soap - super pretty - and I love your presentation even more. It's perfect. (Your grandmother was very beautiful, by the way.)


----------



## topcat (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh, thank you so much everyone!  I am so pleased (tickled pink actually...) that you all like my photo and I am surprised - even amazed - that so many people are finding it 'speaks' to them.....a happy accident, as I am definitely no photographer :wink: 

Dixie & Lindy - I took your advice and emailed Saponifier Magazine on the off-chance they would like the pic, offering to let them use it if they thought it would suit......

And they are going to!!!! :shock: 

It will be in the May issue    

Tanya


----------



## Deda (Apr 27, 2009)

Tanya, I have to keep coming back to look at that picture.  It's all just to beautiful.


----------



## starduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wow*

So perfect it's scary.  :shock:


----------



## honor435 (Apr 30, 2009)

beautiful, question how do you all get that swirl on top of cp, just pour at a thicker trace?


----------



## topcat (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Honor,  I found my batter traced very quickly using this FO with a 33% water to oil ratio (I will use more water next time!), so my ITP swirl ended up with me pouring thick 'custard' onto even thicker 'custard' :wink:   I needed to give the batter a good stirring to mix everthing together enough then poured/scraped it into my mould and banged the mould very firmly on the bench to settle the mix.  I used a chopstick to texture the top, drawing it back and forth and around until I thought I had better stop before the soap set up too hard.

Tanya


----------



## Vonna (May 2, 2009)

Tanya that is absolutely gorgeous!!!!  Simply touching...really.  I'm only new to this soaping addiction but one day I really hope I can make soap look like that!  Beautiful photo of your nan too!!


----------



## AshleyR (May 2, 2009)

Wow, congrats on getting your pic in the magazine! That is so cool!


----------



## LJA (May 2, 2009)

Suddenly.....I wanna call my mom.  :cry:


----------



## topcat (May 3, 2009)

Thank you all!

I forgot to mention that there is a tablecloth under the soap and a recipe book opened behind everything that were gifts to me from my Mum.  I don't have a nice pic of her on her own as in all my pics of her she is holding a small child in front of her face :wink: 

Tanya


----------

